# Castrating 1.5 year old goats



## superbouncyballs (Jun 30, 2018)

We just acquired 3 intact 1.5 year old goats. We decided to band them.

   We covered the area in blue coat and gave each goat 5cc of penicillin.

  We have never banded goats before, I just want to know what to expect the Ball sack to do and how the goats will react to it.

  it has been 24 hours. Their ball sacks are firm and cold. The goats are not as happy and active as normal. They do not seem too interested in food. I did read somewhere that this can be expected and they should get happier and eat soon after.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 30, 2018)

I would not reccomend banding at this age. It will be more painful for your boys and you will have way more risk for infection. I don't know how it is with goats but with lambs I try to band when they are between 1-3 weeks of age. I would never band past a few months old with my sheep. When they reach 6 months and up it becomes a surgical matter. Also the fact you are doing it in the summer you are risking flystrike as the flies are abundant. And you don't.want.flystrike... Again I have sheep not goats so maybe its different so I will wait for a goatie to chime in to give more insight.

I would also say if they haven't had their CDT  shot to look into getting an tetanus antitoxin shot to give it to them to prevent tetanus.

ETA: I just did some research into it and didnt know you could safely band at this age. Very interesting and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## superbouncyballs (Jun 30, 2018)

Our vet said Either she comes out or we band them.

They also got CDT 3 months ago


----------



## superbouncyballs (Jul 2, 2018)

So to answer my question and for other looking for this information.

  After 12-24 hours, the scrotum will get cold and hard. 
  It will continue over time to get smaller and fall off in about 30 days give or take a few.
 goats maybe pissy for a couple days but should quickly get over it and be fine.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 2, 2018)

i'm sure glad you answered your own question because I didn't have a clue.  never castrated one that old.  thanks for the info.  hope the guys are doing ok


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 2, 2018)

Generally I no longer castrate as I sell them at a few months.  In the meat market they are often preferred intact.   Now, if I keep to freezer fill, then I band OR emasculate.   If Summer I like the emasculate use as there is NO cut or skin slough in a few weeks, the bag will shrivel some, after the innerts have.   There is a little soreness & very slight swell if emasculated at day 1 or 2 of doing. 

With the banding, you get as you described.  I have seen a tenderness a little longer at first -- a few days -- then again a little tender at drop off.  Flies are the issue but, a couple good sprays with preventative has been fine for those I have done this way in hot weather.  It is usually a pretty "dry" situation so long as they do not have a hit on the scrotal area....rubbing, riding one another, etc.  Since they are all a little sensitive there, most often they don't pursue those activities during this time.  Nice.

Issue at the advanced age...large bands and constraining them.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 22, 2018)

I would give them meloxicam for pain.


----------

